# 180 ignition switch wiring???



## bmx78 (Sep 19, 2009)

I recently bought a @90 JD 180, it did not start on its own without a jumper wire from the batt to the solonoid. i was told the pto clutch burnt out the ignition switch and the blade engage switch. So i go to the local John deere dealer and bought both switches and a few other connectors that were melted. once installed still no crank... moved a few wires around on the back of the switch and it cranked but would not start, so my question is does anyone have a wiring diagram for the switch? and i already bought a new pto clutch but havnt installed it yet, will the clutch gap cause excessive voltage draw?


----------

